# Flex Edge Sander, who has one?



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I've read the post on 'Finish Sanding' and did a search with no other results on 'Flex Edge', so i'm posting this.

I'm very hesitant to switch from my standard super sander/pole sander with Johnsons Abrasives paper to a sander (Flex Edge) that uses a proprietary paper. 

How many sheets of 150 does it take you to do your average size 3bd house? Does it flip less than a super sander, because i don't find it flips much to begin with, if you angle it right. 

I'm not getting a 360. the thought of having to sand a room with one sander and then sand the angles with another sander bothers me to no end. 

so you guys with a flex edge, what's your opinion? is it gathering dust in your shed? Thank you!


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

150 huh...


----------



## Taped Crusader (Aug 13, 2009)

Flex edge is the only sanding pole IMO. I don't know exactly what a super sander is but the flex edge almost never rolls. Depending on how much you're sanding you should be able to get through a house on one piece of paper. I use the medium grit with the foam attached to it. Works great for rough and finish sand.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

McDusty said:


> I've read the post on 'Finish Sanding' and did a search with no other results on 'Flex Edge', so i'm posting this.
> 
> I'm very hesitant to switch from my standard super sander/pole sander with Johnsons Abrasives paper to a sander (Flex Edge) that uses a proprietary paper.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you only pole sand what about the detailed sanding ? Do you not do it with a sponge ? No matter how good you are with a sanding stick it is still important to fine tune it .


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Sanding pole! Do people still use them?


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

oooooh i go around the whole house with a light and a sponge after pole sanding. 

i would use 120 grit but it seems they only make 100, 150, 220. 

shut up TonyM, you UK people don't know jack. 

thanks Taped Crusader, appreciated.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

McDusty said:


> oooooh i go around the whole house with a light and a sponge after pole sanding.
> 
> i would use 120 grit but it seems they only make 100, 150, 220.
> 
> ...



I didn't lower myself to take part in the other UK vs the US slanging match thread, but you Mr dusty can F Uck right off!


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

TonyM said:


> Sanding pole! Do people still use them?


 i started a thread topic about 'Flex Edge Sander' and you pipe up with this stupid comment. why would you even waste your time posting that in the first place. i'm not TRYING to be a prick, it just comes naturally. but if you wanna slag on pole sanders then start a new thread explaining why.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

McDusty said:


> i started a thread topic about 'Flex Edge Sander' and you pipe up with this stupid comment. why would you even waste your time posting that in the first place. i'm not TRYING to be a prick, it just comes naturally. but if you wanna slag on pole sanders then start a new thread explaining why.


Most companies here now insist on machine sanding for H&S reasons. I don't actually know any tapers that don't machine sand.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I use ALL types of sander-

Typical job=

Portercable 150 sand, following by regular pole sanding with 150 and sponges on corners

Also use the Black Widow, which is very simular to the flex-edge, except its bigger. The black widow, 360 , and flex-edge all give you a sanding job like you where using a sponge. IMO, they all do the job good, but it depends what you want to use it for. The flex-edge is great for screws and angles, but the 360 or the black widow are better for joints and cornerbeads, because it covers more sanding, meaning you get it done faster. Also, pole sanding it good for getting edges sanded down in joints, etc. They all work great. No number 1 prefence really.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I went out and bought a flex edge today, a job i'm doing is on the way so i stopped in and tested it out briefly... 

when sanding the angles, if you run the Flex Edge straight down the angle without the sander tilted to the side, it will make a huge scratch/ditch in the beveled joint when you pass over it. i expect a small scratch, but this was huge. 

it is saturday so i didn't stick around much to play with it, i'll have a better review on it when i get to sanding this house.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

So if you'd use the power sander first you wouldn't have so much fine tune sanding.... Kinda like Tony said in a differnt language.:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea, sorry about that. Sometimes I speak with forked tongue. I can't resist a good western movie, and it obviously rubs off on me. IMO you can't beat a good old John Wayne, Audie Murphy, Burt Lancaster or Richard Widmark film.


----------



## thepainterman (Dec 20, 2009)

Power sanders like the rotoblast,flex,giraffe etc do the hard work and with a vac attached it's a better working enviroment.poles and sponges are for finishing it off.
I'm based in the UK as well BTW,I use the power sanders for all kinds of wall prep,clients love seeing the power sander and virtually no dust.

Anyway in the end it all gets the same results just that a power sander will get you there quicker so you make more money.

I don't think there is a debate wether pole sanding is better than power sanding as both will have their followers.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

*We love our flex edge*

IMO, if you need to use a power sander,you need to find another profession.
I use the flex edge & 360.
360 in all the open areas & flex in the corners with the sponge.Then it gets fine tuned with a hand sponge.All I can say is its flawless & never "flops"over on me.It saved us thousands so far.Your doing something wrong if its gouging the corners.IMO
1 sheet of 150 paper gets us through several house if you don't hit anything cept the drywall.:thumbsup:
I prefer 220 on the 360 for the final sand.
If you put it on correctly,little sanding is needed,IMO.
A professional painter will sand the entire job prior to priming anyways,but we like to leave them a crisp job.Well they do here @ least:thumbup:


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

Final touch drywall said:


> IMO, if you need to use a power sander,you need to find another profession.
> 
> That's an interesting statement?!?!? What makes you say that?:blink:


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I've tried the 360 and the Flex-Edge. I like limiting how many tools and consumables I carry so I eventually tossed the Flex-Edge as there wasn't any significant benefit. I pole sand with my 360(without pad) and 150grit after my 2nd coat and only bother pole sanding the ceilings after 3rd coat since I need to light and sponge sand it anyways. I've got a second 360 where I replaced the swivel assembly with a handle off a grout float. I use that to light and sponge sand(with pad and 180grit) - love this setup for ergonomics, coverage, and control. For the corners I use old 360 papers folded in half mounted on those really big corner sponges to quickly square them up and then use a dual angle sponge to tune 'em in.

I'd love to try a power sander one day but don't see how it could ever replace hand sanding for final.

D'S


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd love to try a power sander one day but don't see how it could ever replace hand sanding for final.

D'S[/quote]

If you invest in the power sander don't go into in thinking it will eliminate detail sanding in the end. It will greatly reduce the amount you have to do in the end by hand. If you run the angle tools (correctly) the amount of time you spend in the angles is nil. The only time I spend with paper in hand are the areas the machine will not go.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

FOR THOSE ABOUT said:


> Final touch drywall said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, if you need to use a power sander,you need to find another profession.
> ...


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

Final touch drywall said:


> FOR THOSE ABOUT said:
> 
> 
> > Put it on properly & there is no need to grind it all back off IMO.A light buffing is all that is needed when we leave the job.All the painters that follow us enjoy there job @ the end of the day.
> ...


----------

